# Dell Dimension 4700...No Sound!!!



## TroyMiller (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a Dell Dimension 4700. I recently installed Windows XP Professional onto, instead of Windows XP Home Edition, that it had originally came with. After installing it, there was no sound at all. This happened once before while my computer was under warranty, and the Dell Customer Service Agent that I chatted with sent me to www.driverguide.com to download a driver to fix the problem. But I cannot find the name of the file I downloaded. Does anyone know how I can restore the sound to my computer. Listed below is whatever information I could find on Dell's website about my sound card. Thanks!
"CARD (CIRCUIT), MULTI-MEDIA, AUDIO, SB0413"
"Analog Devices ADI 198x Integrated Audio"

The driver that is listed on Dell's website does not work, and any information I have searched for on the internet doesn't really seem to apply. I could really use the help!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Go to www.majorgeeks.com and download and install EVEREST.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

After EVEREST is installed, launch the program and in the left pane expand "multimedia" then click on "PCI/PnP Audio. If a sound card is installed it should show you the make and model in the right hand pane. Post the make and model and someone can help you find the driver for the card.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

So have you tryed the audio drivers from here?

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...l=en&s=gen&SystemID=DIM_P4_4700&os=WW1&osl=EN


----------

